# Anyone planning on wading during this week



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

Thinking of trying to go maybe tomorrow morning.


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Did you make it out Tuesday? If you did how'd ya do?

I'm thinking about kayaking Galveston south shoreline tomorrow or taking the drive to Somerville to see if I can find some crappie in the creeks.


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

No, I would have gone but all the strong NE winds kept me home. I don't have a boat so I usually walk in somewhere on the Southshore line of West Bay.


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Ok, I'm thinking with the shift in winds maybe the trout will be sitting in deep guts or near some oyster reef. If I manage to make a trip tomorrow I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

Iâ€™m heading out in the morning West bay if yâ€™all see a Parker say hi 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

